# Google places help



## PMW50 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have my google places listing verified but it only shows on the map if I search 'dog walker in reading', it won't at all come up for 'dog walking in reading' and I have no idea why. 
The other dog walking businesses on google places come up for both, I've checked how they've worded and such but I'm no different really.
Is it just a case of waiting?
Or is there something I need to do in order to have it found in google places for both?


Also, on just the google search engine, my website will come up when you search for either of those two (for dog walker it's page 2 and for dog walking it's page 3 or 4); it's only google places I'm having the issue with.

If any one could help would be much appreciated.

(Also, which do you think is more common to search for? Dog walker in "sometown" or dog walking in "sometown"?)


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

Google tailors your searches to your browser history so if you haven't properly cleared your history with a programme like CCleaner, you can't always tell what key words work by using a search. Have you got Google analytics set up on your website? I think you will find this useful.

I think you will get better advice if you go onto a business or a web forum.

Some self employed web designers offer SEO help for good prices - some are less than £100 for a one off fee in my area. You can learn SEO yourself using the internet but it will take a lot longer.

As for which search is more common, ideally you want to come up high for both.


----------



## HeathersPetcare (Apr 10, 2013)

It could also be down to keywords within the text of your website. If you require an seo expert try mark from Web Development and Computer Repair in Bath - Cosmic Computers and he can help with google and your website


----------

